# Scene da un matrimonio - Ingmar Bergam



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2011)

_MARIANNE Perché cessammo di mostrare tenerezza l'uno verso l'altro, Giovanni? Perché non ci baciavamo quasi mai? O ci facevamo delle carezze solo quando eravamo a letto? Perché vezzeggiavamo tanto poco le bambine?
JOHAN Sai quale aspetto ha la mia sicurezza? Te ne voglio parlare. Io ritengo questo: la solitudine è assoluta. Figurarsi qualcos'altro è pura illusione. Sii cosciente di questo e agisci di conseguenza. Non aspettarti altro che diavolerie. Se avviene qualcosa di piacevole, tanto meglio. Non credere di poter mai sopprimere la solitudine. Questa è assoluta. Puoi immaginare un rapporto su un piano differente, ma si tratta solo di fantasie intorno a religione, politica, amore, arte e via dicendo. La solitudine resta totale. L'insidia sta nel fatto che a volte si può essere colpiti da una fantasia circa il rapporto con gli altri. Sappi che è solo un'illusione. Eviterai di restare delusa dopo, quando tutto rientra nell'ordine. Bisogna vivere con la concezione che la solitudine è assoluta. Allora uno smette di lamentarsi. Allora non geme più. Allora si è in effetti del tutto sicuri e si deve accettare l'assurdità con una certa soddisfazione. Con questo non intendo dire che ci si possa mettere l'animo in pace. Credo invece che bisogna lottare per quanto si può. Non per altro motivo che per fare tutto il possibile anziché arrendersi: ci si sente meglio._ 



Johan (Erland Josephson)
_Non siamo che analfabeti dal punto di vista sentimentale. Ci hanno insegnato tutto ma non ci hanno insegnato una sola parola sulla nostra anima. L'ignoranza su noi stessi è praticamente totale._


----------

